# Sandringham labradors - some help please...



## zoeshiloh (24 November 2009)

My OH has always wanted a gundog from the Sandringham line. He already has two trained labs, but is now looking for a puppy as his oldest dog will be retiring in the next couple of years. 

I have done a bit of research on the internet, but to be honest, gundog breeding is pretty foreign to me, so I was hoping for some help from someone more knowledgeable on here.

All I know is that he is desperate for a Fox Red pup from the Sandringham line - one dog in particular must appear in the pedigree;  FTCH Sandringham Sydney.

Can anyone help?!


----------



## runaway (24 November 2009)

I'm no expert but believe what you are looking for is like Rocking Horse *hit!!!

Fox Red are particularly unusual I believe, or they used to be.

I'd probably speak to the KC or try the Gundog Club.

Sorry couldn't be more helpful! Good Luck, hope you have a big purse too


----------



## zoeshiloh (24 November 2009)

Lol, yes I have been lead to believe rocking horse sh!t is indeed what I am looking for. We have found a breeder that has the line we want in Aberdeen... and Fox Reds too... But all the puppies are spoken for for the forseeable future. Perhaps a little journey up that way is in order anyway.

My OH would happily pay mega bucks for the right bitch - he has wanted a Sandringham Sydney descendant for a long time.


----------



## GinaB (24 November 2009)

Ekkk very best of luck getting one of those! I know a Sandringham lab called Riley. He is an old boy now but an amazing dog. Has a high opinion of himself too


----------



## rabatsa (25 November 2009)

Years ago my sister had a dog by SS.  He was a dog that really needed work and was very brainy.  She had to part with him when she had a child as the dog was not pleased and could not be trusted near it.


----------



## zoeshiloh (25 November 2009)

Had an email today off of a breeder who has some litters planned for next season - he is going to email me the details as soon as the matings are confirmed! I'm really excited now!


----------

